# Samsung 25r/Sony VTC4/5



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

So I'm a subohmer. Super subohmer. I can't live on and always trust these efest batteries. Are there any vendors in South Africa that stock the Blue Samsung 25r batteries, it still have stock of the AUTHENTIC vtc4/5? Authentic batteries only please. I know the batteries limit and I wouldn't want a battery venting on me coz it's fake.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHeunis

You shouldve posted this in "Who has stock" section, so that vendors can actually respond...


----------



## Riaz

Thread has been moved 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## whatalotigot

WELL, I was asking JUST the same question. WHO HAS VTC5 or any super sub ohm quality stuff please.....!!!!


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Riaz said:


> Thread has been moved
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shot Riaz


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

whatalotigot said:


> WELL, I was asking JUST the same question. WHO HAS VTC5 or any super sub ohm quality stuff please.....!!!!


Vtc5 is gonna be a real mission to get. But the 25r is capable of our subohm levels


----------



## Yiannaki

whatalotigot said:


> WELL, I was asking JUST the same question. WHO HAS VTC5 or any super sub ohm quality stuff please.....!!!!


As far as I know, vtc 5's are no longer available locally.

You can purchase vtc 4 ' s from @KieranD

I have been using my vtc 4's from him for a week and a half and I am very happy with their performance. I've been running them on a .33 Ω build.

They have a continuous rating of 30A. The only downside vs the vtc 5 is that the 4 ' s are 2100 mah vs 2600 mah on the 5's.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Does anyone know what the taxes (other than VAT) are should one import some 18650 batteries?


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Does anyone know what the taxes (other than VAT) are should one import some 18650 batteries?


Perhaps @Rob Fisher would know. I recall he brought in some Vtc5 not too long ago.


----------



## Rob Fisher

My VTC5's didn't cost much when they arrived. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

This is a good subject and wondering where we can now purchase such batteries? @KieranD do you have in stock?


----------



## Cat

i just found out 5 minutes ago that [one of] the best sellers of the 25R, ILLMN, is now out of stock - while i left it in my cart for 2 days.  ohh what a fool.
http://www.illumn.com/batteries-chargers-and-powerpax-carriers.html?dir=asc&limit=all&order=name
(Very highly regarded by many on ECF and the flashlight forum, CPF.) 
i spent a lot of time looking at others there, all the various Panasonic and LG, nothing is as suitable as the 25R.
And btw, he no longer stocks VTC5 and VTC4, obvious reason. He was that leading supplier that found that the had been supplied with fakes and "quite high up in the supply chain." And then sent email to customers and did refunds. Same applies to VTC4, they are not immune to being faked. If you get lucky, your fakes could turn out to be rewrapped Samsung 25R.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I ordered a batch of the new generation AW batteries from Sweet Vapes and the order is on it's way... taking a hell of a long time but on their way still the same! They also stock Samsung 18650 20A 2500mAh's

http://sweet-vapes.com/mod-batteries-chargers/samsung-sony.html


----------



## BumbleBee

I've ordered a few 25Rs from Fasttech, they should be here by the time Eskom can supply the power to charge them

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cat

omw! Slow boat from China. i tried that, first they changed it to surface mail andremoved Philippines Post from the options, then after a while they opened a support ticket and did a refund. So i figured all the East Asian postal services got strict about batteries.


----------



## BumbleBee

Cat said:


> omw! Slow boat from China. i tried that, first they changed it to surface mail andremoved Philippines Post from the options, then after a while they opened a support ticket and did a refund. So i figured all the East Asian postal services got strict about batteries.


Nah, I'm not worried, my order went straight to the harbour in Hong Kong.... and he's making progress

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have 3 or 4 orders long time outstanding from Fastech... I have almost given up hope of them ever arriving!


----------



## Cat

The PO backlog is major. Their 3 to 4 weeks to clear it is nonsense. Even the EMS is still not cleared and up to speed. . ...Or we'd have heard from Mike and VandaL today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Yeah I figured it's going to take a while, made peace already that it will probably only get here in February next year, but the sooner it gets ordered the sooner it gets here. For $12 a pair I can wait a bit.


----------



## Cat

$12? i thought $10 at the place that Rob posted a link to was bad. (Although i checked ebay a few days ago and even from China they are well over $12.) Edited my post about ILLUMN to add the link...(show all, order by Name)...


----------



## BumbleBee

Cat said:


> $12? i thought $10 at the place that Rob posted a link to was bad. (Although i checked ebay a few days ago and even from China they are well over $12.) Edited my post about ILLUMN to add the link...(show all, order by Name)...


These are per pair, in a neat little box 

https://www.fasttech.com/p/1686801

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

If fasttech was a walk in store it would be perfect. But as for them sending goods. Lol the wait continues. I doubt I'll. Ever put myself through that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rudi

Dont know if any 1 has seen this , just found it now while looking for batteries myself
http://www.powerstream.com/18650-high-discharge-rate.htm

Not sure if its legit but i just started laughing when i saw the prices...


----------



## BumbleBee

Rudi said:


> Dont know if any 1 has seen this , just found it now while looking for batteries myself
> http://www.powerstream.com/18650-high-discharge-rate.htm
> 
> Not sure if its legit but i just started laughing when i saw the prices...


Those prices are down right ludicrous! $30 for a vtc5? Hulle is laf! 

I think the samsungs are going to be a winner, I am curious why our local vendors aren't stocking them though

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WHeunis

Rudi said:


> Dont know if any 1 has seen this , just found it now while looking for batteries myself
> http://www.powerstream.com/18650-high-discharge-rate.htm
> 
> Not sure if its legit but i just started laughing when i saw the prices...



The LG's have been on my radar for a while now.
It's the same (i believe) being bundled and sold inclusive with Vaporsharks nowadays.

Reasonable price, depending on what import fees apply after VAT...


----------



## Silver

I said a few months back to @johan that we need to sort out this battery issue

Find the best battery for
- the dark side sub ohmers
- for the more tame builds with lots of battery life

Then just import many and do it properly. 

Batteries are such an important part of our setups

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo

http://www.xtardirect.com/collections/batteries/18650-Batteries


----------



## KieranD

Hi Guys 

Unfortunately I am currently all out of Sony VTC4 but have some arriving soon  
If there are any other batteries that anyone would like let me know and I will get them in  

I have found the AWT 2500mAh 35A batteries. A couple people using them with good results at sub ohm levels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

KieranD said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Unfortunately I am currently all out of Sony VTC4 but have some arriving soon
> If there are any other batteries that anyone would like let me know and I will get them in
> 
> I have found the AWT 2500mAh 35A batteries. A couple people using them with good results at sub ohm levels



Thanks @KieranD 
What is AWT? Is that the same as AW?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

KieranD said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Unfortunately I am currently all out of Sony VTC4 but have some arriving soon
> If there are any other batteries that anyone would like let me know and I will get them in
> 
> I have found the AWT 2500mAh 35A batteries. A couple people using them with good results at sub ohm levels


 
Get some 25r batteries along with VTC4s. Thanks bud

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KieranD

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Get some 25r batteries along with VTC4s. Thanks bud



VTC4s are on the way  Will get the Samsungs for you guys 
Also have some authentic 3400mAh's coming on for the regulated guys who hate constantly charging

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KieranD

Silver said:


> Thanks @KieranD
> What is AWT? Is that the same as AW?



Different to the AW. Seems to be the same company as MXJO

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## steve

ive got a pair of awts. use them in the sigelie. they seem pretty good .


----------



## Cat

i am not taking chance with Sony VTC4.

AW is not a manufacturer. Andrew Wong. He started out some years ago, batteries for flashlights, built a very good reputation on CPF / candlepowerforums. i have some that are still good, bought directly from him back in the day, when he was only selling direct. He gets various good name brand batteries and tests them all, rewraps and sells those that pass the test/s, that meet the standard. So they are actually Panasonic / LG / Samsung.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## JakesSA

The Efest 35A is an LG18650HE2 btw ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

So, Illumination Supply replenished stock already. i went to see whether my question had been answered and saw "in stock." The cart was still ready, so.....i hope i don't regret this...


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Cat said:


> So, Illumination Supply replenished stock already. i went to see whether my question had been answered and saw "in stock." The cart was still ready, so.....i hope i don't regret this...
> 
> 
> View attachment 17298



Dude can you order for me too. I'll split shipping 50/50 with you


----------



## Cat

Done! That's the result. Maybe do a group buy and use EMS / USPS Express International, $55. Fedex was $74. :-s (How ridiculous is that, for 6 little batteries.) i figured out that EMS and VAT, for 6 batteries, would work out to about R160-something. So if you get 4 or 5 people to share,...although that was 6 batteries; if you made it more than 10, the shipping cost would go up a bit...but only a few $ i suppose. 

i suppose this is going to take at least 4 weeks. :-s 4 weeks if i'm lucky. Depends how soon they get the backlog cleared.


----------



## Andre

This thread set me wondering. Contacted Cape Mail. Two people told me no duties on batteries for personal use other than VAT.
Balancing between bulk discount and weight for shipping costs, ordered 15 Samsung INR 25R 2500 mAh batteries here. 
Got their shipping notice on Monday. Delivered this (Thursday) morning. Via DHL. Superfast!
Paid no taxes, not even VAT (maybe lucky there). 
Total cost per battery: Just below R100.00 - what a bargain.
A member has already laid claim to half of this order, but if my experience is anything to go by, do not hesitate to order from them.

*Note*: They claim 30A on the battery, but from what I have read it (continuous discharge rating) is more between 22 and 25A, which is still great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

Andre said:


> This thread set me wondering. Contacted Cape Mail. Two people told me no duties on batteries for personal use other than VAT.
> Balancing between bulk discount and weight for shipping costs, ordered 15 Samsung INR 25R 2500 mAh batteries here.
> Got their shipping notice on Monday. Delivered this (Thursday) morning. Via DHL. Superfast!
> Paid no taxes, not even VAT (maybe lucky there).
> Total cost per battery: Just below R100.00 - what a bargain.
> A member has already laid claim to half of this order, but if my experience is anything to go by, do not hesitate to order from them.
> 
> *Note*: They claim 30A on the battery, but from what I have read it (continuous discharge rating) is more between 22 and 25A, which is still great.


if you planning to sell any of yours, let me know please @Andre


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Is ANYONE willing to do a group buy on these. Prices are way too awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ziti

I paid R200 each for the Samsung 25R, so that pricing is awesome.

The performance of the 25R is not that bad. Here is a comparison of the 25R, vtc4, vtc5, from ecf.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

